# Google- Breakthrough New Method For Treating Huntington's Disease - Medical News Today



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Breakthrough New Method For Treating Huntington's Disease**Medical News Today*It;s a lead we can vigorously pursue, not just for Huntington's disease, but also for similar neurodegenerative conditions like Parkinson's disease and maybe even Alzheimer's disease. *....* Ingrown Toenail, Insomnia, Irregular Periods (Oligomenorrhea *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

